# New house, new shop



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 18, 2016)

Been out of a house and shop for over a month now, finally got moved into our new house this weekend. Gonna be in a 2 car garage again, was hoping for an out building but at least this one is in a basement partially and is around 600 sqft. Got everything moved in today, but got a ton of work to do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats Joe! Day one, I remember that all to well, I'm so glad most of that is behind me.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2016)

Congrats on the new digs! Nice pile of lumber! Please remember to send pics of your shop when it is up & running. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice to start with a clean slate! Good luck Joe! Tony


----------



## kweinert (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm in the process of packing mine up, not sure when I'll have a space to put it in. We should know by next week if the buyer is going to go through with the sale, then we're on vacation, then we start looking for a place. So at the moment we don't know if it'll have space in the garage or if I'll have to get a building built before the shop can start going back together.

Be sure to show us pictures once you get it back together. If you're running new power I heard of something that sounded interesting - all the outlets were in a 4 outlet box, one side was a double 110 and the other was a single 220 - all the wires were just run in parallel through the conduit.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2016)

If ya sent that nasty pile a wood to me ya would have plenty of room.....
Nice shop....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

